# abersoch this weekend if anyone intrested fri/sat only



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

im going down to take my boat out of water and stay on harbour overlooking the boats if anyone fancys a drive over were only staying on the friday night these a few pubs there and its quite at this time of year


----------

